# Presentation in London



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi All,Just thought I would share with you, that I have been asked if I would like speak on the subject of "Hypnotherapy in Primary Care" at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology of which I am a member.I am doing this at the Royal Academy of Arts in London later next week. The audience is entirely General Practitioners and consultants, which gives me a wonderful platform to explain to the distinguished audience the benefits of the Gut Specific processes I have devleoped in the IBS Audio Program 100 and its outcomes.I will of course plug this BB at every oppertunity (no worries there Jeff







), however it does mean that I will be away preparing and delivering from Wednesday next onwards. Any posts for me will be picked up when I get back, thanks in advance for your patience.Best RegardsMike------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Self Help Group - Ask the Specialist forum.Author of the IBS Audio Program 100www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mike,We are so lucky to have you!







Hope you enjoy the meeting and make sure you have your fill of the refreshments on hand!Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good luck with this Mike and its great they invited you. They could not have chosen a better speaker on this.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Break a leg tomorrow Mike and good luck they don't know how lucky they are to have you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I thought this one was last week??? But there is more than a likely chance I have no idea what I'm talking about. Is this another one?? BQ


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,This happened last week the 19th.Thanks for your comments, it went well, and everyone there, so professional and admired in their fields, yet very open and willing to learn about my work.Although the day was 22.5 hours long from getting up to arriving home it was a full day well spent.I will post more later on this,Best RegardsMike


----------

